# Air vent placement



## t.Man (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is a rough knock-up with dimensions of an enclosure I'm in the process of building.
*Not in the picture are the sliding glass doors.

My question is, where would be the best placement of air vents be?

The future inhabitant is a Tully Jungle Python.

Cheers,
t.Man


----------



## bohdi13 (Aug 26, 2012)

you want air flow , so you will need vent(s) on the bottom for the cold side and vents up high for the hot side . someone on here had an actual diagram of it


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 26, 2012)

I always put vents top and bottom only on the cool side.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 27, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> I always put vents top and bottom only on the cool side.


This allows the heat to remain in the enclosure longer creating more heat with less energy. The heat pools around the top where as having vents on opposing sides creates a quicker airflow past the heat source.


----------



## Hellemose (Aug 27, 2012)

BUT ventilation in top 1 side and bottom opposite side, would create a better ventilation in terms of fresh air etc.

personally id prefer paying the tiny amount more in energy if it meens a healthier airflow inside the animals enclosure.

most snakes are quite hardy compared to other animals, but i know one of the major rookie mistakes with some species of tarantulas, spiderlings of poeciletheria and avicularia, has reputation for dieing easily, and thats because of poorly ventilated containers, its easily fixed with holes in the lid and on the side of the container.

same thing applies to any other living creature relying on air, fresh ventilated air is always better in the long run than poorly ventilated.

i built my terrariums with vents placed diagonally top 1 side bottom opposite side, some place it bottom in front and top in the back.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 27, 2012)

In terms of litreage - just how much extra airflow would you be considering by having opposite side vents? 

If you want more air movement, you'd be better to attach a 12V computer fan to a vent and hook it up to either a USB cable and your computer or a 12V (or less) transformer. Very easy to wire up, provides decent airflow, safe, can be installed externally. Voltage controls speed.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 27, 2012)

Hellemose said:


> BUT ventilation in top 1 side and bottom opposite side, would create a better ventilation in terms of fresh air etc.
> 
> personally id prefer paying the tiny amount more in energy if it meens a healthier airflow inside the animals enclosure.
> 
> ...



No worries I guess that makes me a rookie.
There is still plenty of ventilation the way I set mine up.Heat rises and fills the top section of the enclosure,it then escapes through the top vent on the cool side,when that happens cool air is drawn in through the vents on the bottom of the cool side.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 27, 2012)

t.Man said:


> ...My question is, where would be the best placement of air vents be?...




Read attached:






P.S. someone texted me asking me where I got the photo from, well, the graphic attached was created by myself using Adobe Photoshop (for the photos collage) and Adobe Illustrator (for the remaining arrows & copyright symbol etc.), and although it has a huge copyright symbol as a water mark, you're most welcome to print/use it as long you don't call it your own. 

It's the least I can do for a community of herpers who have also guided/helped me in the past

I've made the graphic to explain a cage maker what I wanted, but he insisted the vents were on the wrong side, so I didn't go ahead w/ my order and built it myself!

I hope this helps.


----------



## t.Man (Aug 28, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> I hope this helps.




It certainly does, This is exactly what I've been looking for...
Thank you so much.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 28, 2012)

You're most welcome! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

